# Good guide in horseshoe beach



## Dajk (Jul 11, 2018)

Anyone know a good guide out of horseshoe beach, my brother in law and I both have boats but have been to busy to go, dang shame! So we are looking for a lite tackle guide, trout, redfish and spinning gear.


----------



## Monty (Jan 10, 2018)

Call Horseshoe Beach Marina. 352 498 5405.

I personally do not know any guides in Horseshoe...but I know several in Steinhatchee. We're getting into that "too hot on the flats" time of year.


----------

